

Big New Release @ RescueTime - alexk
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2008/10/02/big-new-release-rescuetime/

======
sidsavara
RescueTime is awesome, one of my favorite tools. Not only because it tracks my
time working, but just knowing it's own makes me less likely to waste time
online - because I know at the end of the week I'm going to get an email
saying "Hey Sid, we know you spent 8 hours in front of Google Readers." My
first week I think I spent 1 or 2 hours in RescueTime (tagged "navel gazing")
but part of it was useful, I was tagging stuff!

The news filter feature is killer. I'm going to set that up this weekend.

